# Only one Focus Indicator Light working, will only focus on one side of view...



## katylouise (Nov 21, 2010)

Please excuse my lame terminology, I am definitely an amateur! 

I own a Canon EOS Rebel XS. It's my first DSLR and I've had it for about two years. Several months ago it started only focusing on one side (the right hand side) of the viewfinder. The far right hand side focus indicator light is the ONLY one that works, I cannot get any of the other to light up or the camera to focus on any other area of the viewfinder. It's bloody frustrating! 

My question is - has anyone dealt with this before? Does this mean I need to send the camera off to be cleaned? Or is there anything I can do myself?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds like it needs service...  Send it in - sorry, but it doesn't sound like something you can fix yourself...


----------



## table1349 (Nov 21, 2010)

Just as a precaution, please check page 61 of your manual and make sure you have not selected a single point.  Just a thought.


----------



## katylouise (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh geeeeeeez. Of course that worked, I'm feeling a little silly now! Just goes to show how much of an amateur I am. But thank you so much, lol


----------



## table1349 (Nov 21, 2010)

"Make everything as simple as possible, but not simpler." -  *Albert Einstein*                 :mrgreen:  Glad it worked.


----------

